# Beautiful markings



## laura&pepe (Sep 18, 2013)

Pepe is 7 months old. He was 1lb 1oz when I first got him. He was pretty much dark all over. He is 6x the size now & his colour has changed so much. He has beautiful dark markings over his face and a black tail. You can see his face from the picture I've attached. Does anyone elses chi's look like my wee man?


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

He is beautiful but I have not seen another like him.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I have seen a couple of chi's like yours. Sables change so much as they grow, they are so much fun to watch  I dont have one, mine are both merles but your guy is very cute!


----------



## Biddylollyroo (Sep 18, 2013)

He is lovely. Love his ears x x my little girl was much darker when she was a puppy with a dark black stripe down her back. Almost all gone now and she is paler x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a boy that is a bit similar to yours, he was born very dark and is now cream sable...most of my chis have started out with black masks some have kept them some have lost them completely...love sables


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I adore the black masks on Chis, he is beautiful.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love black masks too. He is absolutely gorgeous. I would love to see pics oh him from when he was younger.


----------



## laura&pepe (Sep 18, 2013)

Your dogs are gorgeous! X


----------



## laura&pepe (Sep 18, 2013)

*pictures of pepe when he 1st joined our family*

I have so many more!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

omg! so flippin cute!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, he is a little stunner for sure!!! I love how light he is so it really makes his mask stand out. I love sables as well--they are beautiful! Welcome to Chi Ppl!!


----------



## laura&pepe (Sep 18, 2013)

Aw thanks a lot!


----------



## laura&pepe (Sep 18, 2013)

*More pics*

More pics of pepe.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

oh my days, he is gorgeous


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

He is like a little teddy bear! Beautiful!!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

His little face! So cute!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

What a gorgeous little face, he has the sweetest eyes


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

He's a real cutie!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's beautiful! So sweet and cuddly!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is a beautiful boy!


----------

